# What spark plug, and condenser for vintage Whizzer?



## Western-Whizzer (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi everybody!
I was wondering what modern spark plug and condenser I would use as a replacement for my vintage H, and J motors? Thank you very much!


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Dec 10, 2016)

*ELECTRONIC TRANSISTORIZED IGNITION MODULE NOVA II Small Engine*
*Pitch the points and condenser.*


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Dec 10, 2016)

Spark plugs
J6, J8, J10, or AC-44
set gap at.023 to .025


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Dec 10, 2016)

Thank you so much, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Whizzerick (Dec 11, 2016)

I use these SELF TIMING modules on all my bikes... Works great.

Remember to remove the camshaft follower and plug the hole with a small cork OR small plastic wire connector dipped in silicone.


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 11, 2016)

The module may not work if the magnets are not strong.  They should hold up an inch and 1/2 wrench.  Caution: just because it works with stock points does not mean that it will work with a module.


----------

